# Pork chitterlings?



## sarweim (Jan 2, 2011)

Found some in a local grocery. I was wondering if they are doggy consumable, or worth feeding?


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Can't help ya b/c I don't even know what they are!! LOL


----------



## sarweim (Jan 2, 2011)

From MerriamWebster.com, "the intestines of hogs especially when prepared as food." Also known as chitlins.


----------



## Sunyoung (Feb 18, 2011)

I looked it up on google and found a thing on it from wikipedia. 


> Chitterlings are the intestines of a pig that have been prepared as food. In various countries across the world, such food is prepared and eaten either as part of a daily diet, or at special events, holidays or religious festivities.


Also..


> Care must be taken when preparing chitterlings, due to the possibility of disease being spread when they have not been cleaned or cooked properly. These diseases and bacteria include E. coli and Yersinia enterocolitica, as well as Salmonella. Chitterlings must be soaked and rinsed thoroughly in several different cycles of cool water, and repeatedly picked clean by hand, removing extra fat, undigested food, and specks of feces. The chitterlings are turned inside out, cleaned and boiled, sometimes in baking soda, and the water is discarded. The chitterlings can then be used in a recipe.


Here's the link: Chitterlings - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And keep in mind that I am quoting from wikipedia so I'm not entirely sure how reliable the source is.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Max has had tripas, beef intestines. He thought they were yummy. I thought they were stinky and gross. They aren't as nutritious as muscle meat but if they are super cheap go for it. I was concerned that he would slurp them down like spaghetti but he did put some tooth holes into them since I fed long bits.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Interesting! 

I wonder how a person would prepare them to eat. (Puke!) 

not sure I could feed them....depends on how crude they look!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I doubt they are very nutritious...They could be, you might look up the nutrition content...Could be a cool thing to add to something like a cornish hen or chicken frame...You could put guts in + a heart + some liver + gizzards and give your dog something similar to a whole carcass.


----------

